# New SJ



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Managed to pick up a 2011 SJ locally at the weekend and like anything advertised on the internet it's not until you see it in the flesh that you know if you have done ok or not.

View attachment 3735


I did ok









This SJ had only been used for one season in a summer cafe producing coffee exclusively for drip bar. Lightly used and well looked after for an ex commercial machine. Burrs on examination..... like new.

View attachment 3736


Bodywork in top condition......cleaning the machine involved a light dusting with a brush/ hoover and a wipe over.

I was really impressed with mignon build qualty but the SJ is up another level further.

Have already removed upper doser assembly and will be lightly modding this with a sweeper mod and hunting around the kitchen have found a possible dome for the doser (can you guess what it is?)

View attachment 3738


View attachment 3742


I'm fortunate to have the room in the kitchen for the SJ and hence the mignon is now up for sale to fund the purchase.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?12100-FS-Eureka-Mignon-Chrome-Mark2-%A3220 *Now Sold*


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks pristine - even still has the lids!


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Looks good and it's complete which is often unusual for a commercial machine. I have to say - and it's no secret - I am a Mazzer fan. Second hand I think that the whole Mazzer range is brutal - even the much criticised (by some at least) Mini. And the SJ is a beautiful lump IMO! ENJOY!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Sj is a good grinder and this looks in fab condition, mini is a good grinder, but it is the mini e that is critised on this forum and for fairly reasonable reasons...


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

^^^ Thanks. Yes was amazed to find as advertised with everything included. Very solid, heavy, built to last.

I was also impressed with the minor detail.... high quality stainless steel fixings throughout.

I actually like the large hopper which is in proportion to the rest of the machine (though of course won't fit under kitchen cabinet). Will see if I can set the SJ up near the window.......on it's own grinder station.

Have already put some beans through it and results are looking great so far:good:.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

The dome cap I found (in the fridge) for the doser is off a bottle of anchor spray cream.

View attachment 3749


Size wise should fit tightly after I have cut out for the vanes. also has a flat top to allow it to be drilled and screwed down

Will report back once I have time to do the other mods.

View attachment 3747


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks fantastic! Can I ask how much you paid..?


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Sj is a good grinder and this looks in fab condition, mini is a good grinder, but it is the mini e that is critised on this forum and for fairly reasonable reasons...


@ mini-e ... fair enough! I'm not a fan of excessive technology on grinders and espresso machines either!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks in good nick. Great grinder. Like the mod too, thinking of naming it Mr Whippy?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Congratulations looks like you got an excellent deal welcome to the world of the commercial grinder


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Looks like It's brand new, great buy.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Got SJ dialed in this afternoon in only 2 attempts:good:

Took a rough guess from burrs closed to where I needed to be......shot pulled short but only by 10 seconds

One notch finer on the collar.....spot on!

I find adjustment works far smoother using both hands on the collar.....certainly some torque needed to turn


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

or a CC lever!!


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Get a lever from Dave, they make it much easier to turn and more precise. I rarely waste any beans now. Also recommend taking whole collar off and greasing it up with some all weather bike grease. Make it nice and smooth.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> or a CC lever!!


Coffeechap would be great if you could bring one along to the meet.

I'm also after 1 kilo of stale beans (for experimentation purposes







) if you have got any spare.

Cheers Graham


----------

